# SNX - Sierra Nevada Gold



## System (3 May 2022)

Since founding Sierra Nevada in 2011 with the purpose of assembling mineral exploration projects in Nevada, United States of America, the Company has invested over US$10 million to generate and advance five copper, gold and silver Projects that are ready to drill.

Sierra Nevada's Blackhawk Project is located in the prolific Walker Lane Trend of SW Nevada and includes two significant exploration opportunities. Firstly, a Tier 1 scale copper/gold porphyry system discovered by the Company's drilling in 2018 that has significant exploration potential and is the subject of ongoing interest from major resource companies. Secondly, an extensive high-grade silver/gold epithermal vein system into which the Company has drilled a successful discovery hole to be further explored. The Blackhawk Project area contains more than 8 historic mining centres with some recorded past high-grade production that, apart from minor drilling in the 1980's, have not been tested with modern exploration techniques.

Sierra Nevada's gold projects, Warrior, New Pass and Colorback, have all been the subject of exploration expenditure by the Company since 2011 so that all Projects now present drill ready opportunities. The Company's focus is to rapidly drill test defined targets with the goal to establish early pathways to economic resources.

It is anticipated that SNX will list on the ASX on 3 May 2022.









						Sierra Nevada Gold Inc. - Home
					

Sierra Nevada Gold was established in 2011, with more than US$10M invested in building and exploring a portfolio of five 100% controlled projects.




					sngold.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2022)

*Listing date*03 May 2022 ; 11:30AM AEST ##*Company contact details*








						Sierra Nevada Gold Inc. - Home
					

Sierra Nevada Gold was established in 2011, with more than US$10M invested in building and exploring a portfolio of five 100% controlled projects.




					sngold.com.au
				



Ph: +61 3 9041 1902*Principal Activities*Gold, silver and copper exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD0.50*Issue Type*Chess Depository Interests*Security code*SNX*Capital to be Raised*$12,500,000*Expected offer close date*31 March 2022*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 May 2022)

SNX made it to market last week 03 May, trading to 50c then down to 44c, now 47c


----------

